
Selling is Hard Work  - janektm
http://blog.paylane.com/selling-is-hard-work
======
rglover
I'm not sure if it was the cartoons or the clarity in the explanation, but
this definitely adds a more humanistic view to sales and what it takes to be
successful. More than anything, this is _selling_ you on sales itself. Not in
a bad way, though, and it gives you a bit of insight into what's involved in
the process. The animation was top notch, too.

------
arisey
Awesome video. Sales is the core of any enterprise, yet it is not taught in
schools. Relentless hustling, fearless of rejections, moving forward
w/grit,and the ability to create "buy now" urgency can only be learned by
doing.

